# New shoes on my E9



## 535 rolls (Aug 16, 2012)

Went with a set of BF Goodrich G Force Sport 225/55/zr16s

Wow, what a great set up.

I put Bilstein shocks and struts on in addition to new rotors new calipers new pads and this thing goes around turns like never before.

The 14in classic Pirelli tires were cute but kind of lame by comparison.

My car is stock with the exception of this big fat rubber and the wider wheels.

I got a set of these 16 inch rims from somebody in the club and they had same size tires on them and I threw mine there just to see how it would work out no rubbing or anything so I decided to go with the best tires that I could get in that size and these BFGoodrich ones did the trick.

Nothing like sticky summer Tires on a car to transform it from what was not great handling even though you might think would be in that car.

Moreover the look is exactly what I wanted very Stout and it just got that look of dominance transforms the car entirely in my opinion.


----------

